# Lynn McKenzie Special by Double J



## barrelracingcowgirl101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi! I am looking for a nice barrel saddle for my new barrel mare and I just came across a Lynn McKenzie Special by Double J for only $800 and I was just wondering if its a good deal or not and what your opinions on them are.
heres the one it is! It is used but it is still in really good shape!
does it seem like a good deal or should I keep looking?

Lynn McKenzie Special - SLM974

Thanks!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have heard good things about Double J, for 800.00 used in good shape, probably not a bad deal, that being said, I would not pay 2,300.00 for a new one ever.... they lean toward the ugly side :lol::lol:


.


----------



## barrelracingcowgirl101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah I am thinking I Wanna buy it......but I just don't know.......its not that nice looking and I mean I don't need to look perfect or anything I would just like something on it you know?


----------



## kickinupdust326 (May 23, 2013)

Depending on the condition that is a very good deal! However VERIFY the fact it is indeed a Double J. Lynn McKenzie has made saddles with Billy Cook I believe. If it is not "fancy" enough you can send it to Double J and they can put a new seat,fenders,conchos etc to bling it up.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't pay $800 for this saddle. I'd like to know why there are two rows of stitching along the edge of the seat. A double row weakens the leather and I suspect it's been done because the seat leather may be the third split. There is no information on the web site as to what the tree is made of and to me that's a red flag. I suspect it's fiberglass. Can you get a pic of the underside and post it? A Ralide tree is no longer covered so it is easy to identify the tree. If the tree is covered with fleece in the air channel then the tree is either fiberglass (hollow) or an unrecognizable wood. To me this appears to be Asian made.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

From their website

" We make our own saddle trees, and have developed a great fit thru years of testing. We use Herman Oak skirting leather "

The Saddle is shown to weigh 40lbs.... no way is it cheap fiberglass, I would say it is solid wood with a bullhide covering.

.


----------

